# Rainbow fish loses an eye...



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

One of my neon rainbow fish, Melanotaenia praecox, lost their eye in my community rainbow setup. Not sure who is to blame...Me, clown loachs, red tail shark (never shown aggression towards rainbows), or another rainbow.

Right now I have started to treat with melafix and a water change. Hopefully this little pirate neon will make it.

Anyone have an other treatment recommendations?

Cheers


----------



## carla (Jun 1, 2011)

Aww poor lil guy, Hope hes okay! Adding just a lil extra salt would also help lots.
Now all you need is to figure out whos guilty


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Just an update...salt and melafix seem to have done the trick, as it's healing over! Maybe I'll get him a little teeny eye patch and a Jolly Roger...


----------

